# He doesn't want to go outside anymore



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a golden retreiver, neutered male about 7-9 years old. He was a stray who showed up at our place about 6 years ago and we have had him ever since. He is a very timid, loving personality. He would submissive pee everytime we went to pet him at first. Of course he hasn't done that for years though. He is relatively healthy, always current on vaccinations and heartworm med. He is overweight and we are working on that with diet and exercise and will be taking him in for a throid check soon. 

Generally he loves to be outside keeping an eye on things. He is an inside dog though, when we are not home and at night and any time he wants to be.
The trouble is that for about the last week he wants to go outside to go potty only and then rush right back in. Even when we are all going outside he wants to stay inside in his favorite spot, under the kitchen table. 

We have not changed anything in our home, no new pets, no new food, our schedules have not changed. 

Any suggestions on what may cause a behavior change like this?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Is it colder out or rainy? Mine runs right back home if it's cold/wet or rainy.


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope, this weekend was absolutely beautiful! I understand the rain/snow though, I have one who won't go off the front porch if it's raining...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you have any idea if he got spooked by something or someone outside? 

I really don't have much idea. Sorry. Does he seem to be not feeling well in any way?


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't know but I'm guessing either something is going on with his health or he was spooked by something. He is a very timid dog who is very unsure of himself and last night when I took them out he went pee and ran back to the door and barked for me to let him in. That is so unusual for him! If only he could talk and tell me!!! lol.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

maybe it has to do with changing the clocks back - which we did just last week, and from your post it seems to be around the time your guy started acting different. Maybe he's spooked as it's getting darker earlier, and his vision may be declining.


----------



## Kay Weber (Oct 21, 2009)

What's he do if you make him with you and you just hang around outside for a while? Will he finally relax and enjoy it? A couple of our dogs don't want to be "put outside" - they will rush back asap but if the weather is o.k. they will spend the time with us outside. 

Eyesight is a good point! One of our dogs is mostly blind and that makes a big difference - especially at night.


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Once he is outside he doesn't really relax too much. He used to just lay in the sun, but now he watches for someone going towards the house and tries to beet them to the door. You'd better not be standing in his way or he'll knock you over. I don't let my dogs do this either, I teach them to sit and wait when the door is opened. He is missing one eye and so we've always known that his vision, especially at night is compromised. When I see him like this it is like he is thinking... I have to get back inside, I have to get back inside, I have to get back inside". If he really doesn't want to go back out, he'll run from under the kitchen table to the basement as fast as he can.

I just feel bad for him because I know there is something bothering him and I can't seem to make it better.


----------

